# White Bed - Extreme Edit (Slightly NSFW)



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 27, 2020)

Wasn't sure if I liked this shot from a casual photo session at the weekend, so was trying some extreme edits, and quite liked the mood of this version.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2020)

Seeing it on my phone, seems about right.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 27, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Wasn't sure if I liked this shot from a casual photo session at the weekend, so was trying some extreme edits, and quite liked the mood of this version.



WOW! I really, really like the direction you're going on this one. I know this is the Just for fun section where serious criticism isn't expected but it's such a great shot that I couldn't resist. First off for such a light and airy shot, it needs room to breathe, as is it's cramped. I added a little space on the left and right side which gives it just enough to give it a little space. Also took the liberty of adding a little matte effect to open up the whites/midtones, and highlight that light feeling you had going. Again really great shot!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 27, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't sure if I liked this shot from a casual photo session at the weekend, so was trying some extreme edits, and quite liked the mood of this version.
> ...



Thank you!  Your edits really add to the feel.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 28, 2020)

Another one with a different look - she'd just got up when I ambushed her with the 35mm f1.4, so a natural, no make-up portrait.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 28, 2020)

While still a solid shot, the 2nd doesn't have that dream like appeal for me of the first.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2020)

Two good shots.  I prefer the second with the face on show.  That said, I'm sure the first tells it's own story.


----------



## weepete (Aug 28, 2020)

I really like the first one, I think it works very well


----------

